# growing organic and ph



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

So with my current grow I am using Happy Frog soil with extra bat guano added that is rated 9-3-1.  I am using store bought spring water that is sold by the gallon.  The water is at the right ph level so I dont have to do anything to adjust it and I am adding no nutrients to it.  I am getting some interveinal yellowing and I have no idea why it is doing this.  The plant is about a month old, still in veg, and is getting plenty of nitrogen so the only thing I can come up with is my ph is out of wack and causing some nute lockouts.  When growing organic do you have to mess with the waters ph before watering or is a ph of 6.5 good?  Does the bat guana that was added to the soil effect my ph?  

Im going to try to get some pics up for yall but my daughter lost my camera in the house somewhere over a month ago and we cant find it.  Ill go look around some more though.  Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

Some say PH Adjusting isnt needed if growing organic..I will say Allways adjust PH prior to adding to plants...you can check the run off....Ill bet the Bat poo really wasnt needed just yet...Ill look for the pics and see what others have to say...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok I just found my camera shoved way down into the back of the couch so heres the pics.  Its kind of a blotching of yellow on random fan leaves.  Its not like its working from top to bottom or bottom to top so that kinda throws me off a bit.  Hopefully you can see it in the pics cause its pretty faint.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks 4u.  If I put water into my plant that is 6.5 wont the runoff be a little lower like 6.3?  What should I expect for a proper ph runoff?  I know the water Im putting in there is the correct ph but Im wondering if once it hits that soil maybe something is causing it to drop or rise, like maybe the bat poo?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

I would say it would be a little lower on the run off but not that much...heres a leaf chart that might help ya..Im leaning towards the Bat poo is the cause

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158412&d=1295751999


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you thinking over nute?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

Im not sure I would have added the bat poo untill later into flower..just my thaughts


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh man I just dont know.  It doesnt look like anything from that leaf chart.  I was hopeing I wouldnt have these kind of problems with switching to organics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

> Ok I just found my camera shoved way down into the back of the couch



:rofl:   thats where I find the Remote


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

But the bat poo is for veg.  I am using it as my nitrogen source.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

Stay organic my friend  its the Best way to grow IMO...they look good  and will recover..how long do you veg?...have they shown Sex?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> But the bat poo is for veg. I am using it as my nitrogen source.


 
But ya added it to Happy Frog right?....which doesnt need anything untill late in flower....I used that soil for a year..as well as Ocean forest


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

happy frog only has enough nutes to last 3 weeks. Trust me.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

The plant is probably about 25 days old.  No sign of sex yet but its close.  I plan to flower as soon as she shows.  

If it was overnuting I would be seeing some burnt tips and that just isnt happening.  Every grow I have some sort of new and unknown prob, I thought I was going to be able to get away from that without mixing nutes and using just plain ph'd water.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

The plant is hungry if it is in happy frog.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 3, 2011)

No adjusting is needed as long as you use 1c per cf of dolomite lime(fine). But this needs to take place long before the plants head into the medium. My water PH is 8.2 and it goes straight in like that, no adjusting.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 3, 2011)

I have 0 experience with Happy Frog, but does it have, or did you add anything to buffer the pH? Like dolomite lime?

It IS a peat based mix, yes?

Wet

Man! I get up to get another cup of coffee and NC beat me with the lime. LOL  I don't pH my water either.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2011)

I am with Rose. Need more nitrogen and bat guano will lower the pH. I put dolomite lime in my soil mix.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses yall.  I went with the Happy Frog because it has bat guano, earthworm castings, and dolomite lime already in it and Im trying to keep things as simple as possible.  After two weeks of growth I top dressed with some additional bat guano which worked great and I got a great growth spurt.  Now, last week I did a transplant into a 3 gallon smart pot and I added 3 tablespoons of bat guano to the soil.  I was starting to see the yellowing just before the transplant and now it is continueing after the transplant.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

I have used happy frog for a while but usually just as an additive for the mychorize(sp) in my FFOF. My first lousy grow happened when i used almost all happy frog, did some research and found the HF is good for 3 weeks and the ffof for 5-6. It seemed in my case once the plants got deficient, i could never get them back organically. I did try a chemical fert in the coke can and it came back... Now you know everything I do..sorry that was so long.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 3, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I have 0 experience with Happy Frog, but does it have, or did you add anything to buffer the pH? Like dolomite lime?
> 
> It IS a peat based mix, yes?
> 
> ...



 Speaking of. Thinking Starbucks is in order.


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Dec 11, 2011)

ey man to me those pics dont look to bad at all. over watered a little maybe? 
.02 given. bowl loaded. :bong:


----------

